# DNRE Meetings to Discuss Lake Michigan Lake Trout Regulations



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
June 24, 2010
Contact Todd Kalish, 231-775-9727, ext. 6070 or Mary Dettloff, 517-335-3014
&#12288;
DNRE Meetings to Discuss Lake Michigan Lake Trout Seasons
The Department of Natural Resources and Environment will hold a series of meetings to review proposed changes to Lake Michigan lake trout regulations. Meetings are scheduled for:
-June 28, Glen Arbor Township Hall, 6394 W. Western Ave., Glen Arbor
-July 12, Northwestern Michigan College University Center, 2200 Dendrinos, Traverse City, and
-July 14, Charlevoix DNRE Fisheries Research Station, 96 Grant St., Charlevoix.

All meetings begin at 7 p.m. and are scheduled for two hours.
The proposed changes are meant to maximize recreational opportunity while meeting management objectives and simplifying regulations. To review the proposals, visit the DNRE website at www.michigan.gov/fishing.
Comments may be submitted by email to [email protected].
In addition to discussing lake trout seasons lake-wide, fisheries personnel will take comments on possible changes to lake trout size and creel limits for northern Lake Michigan (MM-3, 4 and 5).
The DNRE is committed to the conservation, protection, management and accessible use of the states environment, natural resources and related economic interests for current and future generations.
###


----------

